# Nursing late nights



## patsand

Martin vuole passare inosservato perciò va a fare shopping la mattina presto. Cito subito la frase che mi crea qualche problema: I found a department store, a grinning Garfield in the window. It was so early I had the place to myself. Bored assistants, nursing late nights and grudges against life, weren't interested in me.
Non so come tradurre l'espressione nursing late nights perchè non capisco seè rivolto ai commessi. 
Grazie per l'aiuto
Pat


----------



## liv72

Secondo me si parla delle commesse, che stanno sveglie fino a tardi per occuparsi dei loro bambini.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi patsand - No, I don't think it has anything to do with babies.  They are working early in the morning and recovering from their late nights, in other words suffering from the effects of staying up late and getting up early.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi patsand,

I can see why you would be confused -- this English idiom is not easy to explain!



> Bored assistants, nursing late nights and grudges against life



Yes joanvillafane has it right. In this context the word "nursing" refers to "maintaining", in the sense of "to keep resenting and disliking", which I found here: http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/nurse+a+grudge

If you google the verb "to nurse" there are plenty of other examples of this idiomatic form...


----------



## Einstein

Yes, nurse a grudge = nutrire rancore.

We would not normally say "nurse late nights", but here "nurse" has a meaning of "curarsi le ferite" (cioè la mancanza di sonno per aver fatto le ore piccole) and so the two concepts are combined. Difficult to translate!


----------



## WordsWordWords

Difficult indeed! I think that "nursing late nights" will need a different term. What about this:

"Le commesse, stufe delle notti lunghe e della vita in generale, non mi consideravano"?


----------



## Einstein

WordsWordWords said:


> Difficult indeed! I think that "nursing late nights" will need a different term. What about this:
> 
> "Le commesse, stufe delle notti lunghe e della vita in generale, non mi consideravano"?


Hmm... let's see what the natives think (don't be offended by my two small corrections.).


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
Just wondering if we can render this as follows:
_*'...le commesse annoiate, reduci da lunghe notti e incazzati con il mondo, non mi davano riguardo/mi ignoravano...' 

*_ps actually sounds like me on a Monday morning.... (hi einstein, hope all is well )


----------



## Einstein

Holymaloney said:


> Hi !
> Just wondering if we can render this as follows:
> _*'...le commesse annoiate, reduci da lunghe notti e incazzati con il mondo, non mi davano riguardo/mi ignoravano...'
> 
> *_ps actually sounds like me on a Monday morning.... (hi einstein, hope all is well )


Sounds great!

Reduci da o reduci di? Not sure!
Commesse incazzate o commessi incazzati?

But great anyway!


----------



## Lorena1970

"_...le commesse annoiate, sfinite da lunghe nottate e furiose col mondo, non mi davano relazione/mi ignoravano_/_non mostravano in me alcun interesse"_


----------



## Holymaloney

Einstein said:


> Reduci da o reduci di? Not sure!
> Commesse incazzate o commessi incazzati?


Dunno , I suppose we'll have to wait for a real native to chime in here


----------



## Lorena1970

Einstein said:


> Reduci da


----------



## WordsWordWords

I think "incazzate" is too strong, even if I am not a native speaker of Italian (but 20 years over here!). To suggest this word is to ratchet it up toward vulgarity as seen by the use of the  symbol. It sounds too active and agressive for the original sentence. These people are "Bored assistants", and the sense of nursing a grudge does not, to me, mean that a person is so angry. 

Could "imbronciato" work?


----------



## Einstein

WordsWordWords said:


> Could "imbronciato" work?


Yes, I think you're right.


----------



## Lorena1970

WordsWordWords said:


> Could "imbronciato" work?



Well "imbronciato col mondo" is not so usual in Italian. I used "furiose" in post#10 to avoid using a vulgar term. To be "incazzato col mondo" is a quite common italian expression to express disappointment and disillusion against life, it doesn't sound too strong to my mind.

EDIT: ohoh...I see that Einstein is in agreement with WWW . Not that "imbronciato col mondo" is wrong at all, it simply doesn't sound so natural to my ears, but it could be just me.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Lorena1970 said:


> "imbronciato col mondo"



Actually Lorena, I hadn't thought about the combo with "col mondo", which is a really good point!  

It's just that the sense of "nursing late nights and grudges against life" sounds like people who are just fed up, who focus on their own unhappiness instead of what's beyond their own noses. They're apathetic and scowl at everyone, but passively. They are not angry at a person in particular, but at life. 

Ecco perché imbronciato -- ma come si può esprimerlo in un italiano decente?!   

By the way, we haven't heard back from patsand about any of this yet......


----------



## patsand

Holymaloney said:


> Hi !
> Just wondering if we can render this as follows:
> _*'...le commesse annoiate, reduci da lunghe notti e incazzati con il mondo, non mi davano riguardo/mi ignoravano...'
> 
> *_ps actually sounds like me on a Monday morning.... (hi einstein, hope all is well )



A prescindere dall'espressione un po' spinta, secondo me potrebbe benissimo rendere l'idea.Quindi scriverei così:
*Le commesse annoiate, reduci da lunghe notti e incavolate/incazzate con il mondo, non mi calcolavano/mi ignoravano
*Che ne dite*?*


----------



## london calling

Do you mind if I stick my oar in here, people? I don't really like barging in at the last minute, but I'm not 100% convinced we've got the meaning straight in English here.

Non credo che si parli di _lunghe notti/nottate_ qui. _Late nights_ mi sembra voglia dire che vanno a letto tardi (probabilmente si riferisce all'orario di lavoro)
e che quindi dormono poco.

_Le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalla mancanza di sonno e piene di risentimento per ciò che la vita aveva loro riservato....

_Sì, lo so, troppo lunga! Cercavo solo di rendere il senso per come la leggo io.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> _Le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalla mancanza di sonno e piene di risentimento per ciò che la vita aveva loro riservato...._



Rielaboro la mia precedente versione after LC:
_
"Le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalle ore tarde e deluse dalla vita_, _non mi davano relazione/mi ignoravano_/_non mostravano in me  alcun interesse_"
Forse questa versione rende il tono di quella inglese...?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Rielaboro la mia precedente versione after LC:
> _
> "Le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalle ore tarde e deluse dalla vita_, _non mi davano relazione/mi ignoravano_/_non mostravano in me alcun interesse_"
> Forse questa versione rende il tono di quella inglese...?


Per come la leggo io, sì. Ma vorrei sentire se gli altri concordano con questa mia lettura!


----------



## Holymaloney

Yes Jo (wotcha mate ), you've softened the tone a bit and for me it works fine .............and it _still _sounds like me on Monday morning  but I also think that 'incazzati con il mondo' is so common in Italian that it doesn't really sound that vulgar/aggressive to me anymore


----------



## WordsWordWords

> _"Le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalle ore tarde e deluse dalla vita, non mi davano relazione/mi ignoravano/non mostravano in me alcun interesse" _



It gets my vote too, but like London I'm just another native English speaker -- plus in the end it's patsand who has to take it home and live with it.... 

@ Holymaloney -- Haha, but if your kids used the word  "incazzato" with you on that Monday morning, how would it sit?


----------



## Holymaloney

WordsWordWords said:


> @ Holymaloney -- Haha, but if your kids used the word "incazzato" with you on that Monday morning, how would it sit?


----------



## london calling

Holymaloney said:


> .. but I also think that 'incazzati con il mondo' is so common in Italian that it doesn't really sound that vulgar/aggressive to me anymore



'allo sunshine!

You're right there, in my humble opinion, but on the other hand "to nurse a grudge" just means "nutrire rancore/risentimento", so I feel 'incazzati con il mondo' is a wee bit to strong in any case. My opinion, of course.


----------



## patsand

Indubbiamente la versione di London e Lorena rende meglio l'idea. Infatti perchè se uno fa tardi la sera con gli amici poi deve provare risentimento? Lo prova solo se qualun altro lo costringe. Perciò dopo questo ragionamento tradurrei prendendo un po' da tutti:
le commesse annoiate, sfinite dalle ore tarde e deluse dalla vita, non mi calcolavano.


----------



## CPA

_Non si curavano di me i commessi annoiati, malconci per aver fatto le ore piccole e indispettiti con la vita._


----------



## Pat (√2)

CPA said:


> _Non si curavano di me i commessi annoiati, malconci per aver fatto le ore piccole e indispettiti con la vita._



Bella!


----------



## Gianfry

Arrivo buon ultimo...Visto che non c'è un'indicazione specifica di genere, preferisco "commessi", che in italiano suona più neutro._

I commessi annoiati, sfiniti dal poco sonno e stufi di quella vita_, _non si curavano di me_.

EDIT:
Leggo solo ora il post di CPA... Non capisco perché mettere il verbo "curarsi di" al'inizio invece che alla fine.


----------



## CPA

Gianfry said:


> EDIT:
> Leggo solo ora il post di CPA... Non capisco perché mettere il verbo "curarsi di" al'inizio invece che alla fine.



Semplicemente perché l'italiano lo consente e mi piace di più.


----------



## Gianfry

CPA said:


> Semplicemente perché l'italiano lo consente e mi piace di più.



Sei proprio un bel prepotente!


----------



## Einstein

> _Non si curavano di me i commessi annoiati, malconci per aver fatto le ore piccole e indispettiti con la vita._


Certo che  mettere il verbo all'inizio è consentito, ma è giusto in questo caso? Non suggerisce che qualcun altro sì che si curava di me?

Comunque, un'altra proposta:
_I commessi annoiati, sfiniti dal poco sonno e stufi di quella vita, quasi non si accorgevano di me/della mia presenza._


----------



## Blackman

Ci metto anche la mia, con qualche licenza.

_Gli annoiati commessi, appassiti tra tiratacce e bronci perenni, non si curavano di me._


----------



## Pat (√2)

Einstein said:


> Certo che  mettere il verbo all'inizio è consentito, ma è giusto in questo caso? Non suggerisce che qualcun altro sì che si curava di me?



Ehilà, ciao! Sei un mostro, ecco quello che sei 
Non in questo caso, perché quel che precede non dà quest'impronta di significato. E' piuttosto sofisticato, questo sì, e dà un gusto quasi "poetico" che può piacere o non piacere, o essere più o meno in linea con lo stile narrativo dell'autore.


----------



## CPA

Grazie, √2. In realtà non era una scelta casuale. Siccome "sono io che parlo di me", volevo dare una specie di _consecutio_. 

Il tuo nome non è venuto preciso preciso ma ci ho provato.


----------



## Einstein

√2 said:


> Ehilà, ciao! Sei un mostro, ecco quello che sei.


----------

